# 1" spindle upgrade!



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Came across this on eBay. It's an axle/spindle assembly from a 1650 Cub with 1" spindles. Would make a nice upgrade for a lot of older Cub models! http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4309495812&category=50372&sspagename=rvi:1:1


----------

